# Passion vs. Money



## saflobatonet (Apr 14, 2010)

So I'm an ENFJ, but the F is about 55:45 split between F and T. 

Anyone else with a similar split (either way) have difficulty settling on a major? 

I enjoy a wide variety of subjects and activities, and I'm pretty good at a wide variety of subjects and activities; which does not help me in choosing a major. There are paths I could take that have to possibility of leading to high income, or paths through things that I'm passionate about, but rarely both (I only say rarely for benefit of the doubt). 
My issue with passion is I don't want a pleasure to become a job which I could end up hating.
My issue with money is I don't want to choose something that I don't in the least bit enjoy. 

Also, when choosing a major, how do you get rid of that feeling that you're missing out on all the other majors you didn't choose? 

(No, I don't want to be a Liberal Arts major. -_- No offense to LA majors, just not for me.)

Thanks for reading and thanks for any input.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Well since you're asking - I think I'm probably an ESFP (balanced on E/I, S/N, and F/T - but leaning slightly more towards ESF...) 

I'm in my third year of college, and I had the hardest time choosing a major! I can't even remember how many times I changed majors! I've been in: Engineering, psychology, elementary education, math, economics, criminal justice, business, information systems, and probably a whole lot more that I can't think of right now! I'm like you - I have so many interests. However, I will be interested in something for a couple of weeks (maybe a couple of months, if I'm lucky) and then my interests will gravitate towards something else... and this has played a huge factor in choosing my major! 

Last semester I found out my school offered an Interdisciplinary Studies major. Basically, I can take courses in whatever I am interested in and still earn a degree. It sounds like shit, I know; however, I am taking prerequisite courses for several things... that way when the day comes that I decide to head on to graduate school (finally having a good idea of what I want to do), then I will have the proper classes for whatever I may decide to do (for the most part). :wink: I think this is the best option for me. I should have taken time off - college just isn't for me right now. I don't care for it. 


My main drive/motivation used to be money. If it wasn't good money, it wasn't for me. I would much rather do something I have a passion for though. And yes, there is always that chance of getting into something you're passionate about and then hating it... but it's worth the shot! Plus, you can always change careers! Who wants to stick with ONE career their entire life anyways? Ew. Definitely not me. I hope I'm lucky enough to be able to change careers once every 5-7 years, until I retire! LOL! 

I don't know what advice to give you. Just live day-by-day. Try not to think about what the future will hold. Do what you want to do right now, and let everything else fall into place. Too much planning and structure for the future will only make things a mess!!! Just let them fall into place naturally!!! So much easier, and definitely gives more peace at mind! Of course, that's probably my SPness talking there, yes?


But if you need the structure in your life, perhaps go with a business major? You could get into several "money" jobs if needed... but you could also have the credentials to get into something you're passionate about, or even start your own business up. 

Sorry I can't be of much help. I'm in a similar position as you... but the future just isn't something I like to think about too much. I just want things to fall into place on their own, and figure things out as they arise.


----------



## saflobatonet (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much. This actually did help a lot.  I think I've been stressing way too much about this and trying to plan out EVERYTHING (every new major, I planned out how I'd need to take the courses... o.o) Thanks I think just slowing down and letting things fall as the like is a great idea.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not evenly split on T/F.... But I can say that I have had a very hard time deciding on a major because I tend to be a Jack of all trades, master of none.... And that alone makes it incredibly hard, because of what you said....you don't want to feel like you are missing out on another major. I have majored in Computer Programming, Computer Information Systems, Architecture, Legal Assistant, Office Administration, Business Administration, Engineering, and now have finally settled on Sociology and Criminal Justice. Thank God I had free tuition.... My indecisiveness could have become very expensive. 

I originally started out with computer majors because that's where the money was and I was good at it.... The problem was, I hated it. I absolutely could not stand working on computers every day, it just didn't make me feel good inside....like helping people does. So I finally decided to bite the bullet and go for the major that really made me feel like I was making a difference, and I would just adjust my lifestyle to fit the income. 

It is really tough discovering the right major when you are a jack of all trades. Can you take a few different classes without declaring a major and then decide what you enjoyed the most?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Ugh I feel like I'm going through a mid life crisis thinking about college and a career. It's balls, I have no idea what I want to do.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Your US major system is very silly. The British undergraduate system is far better. Just saying.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Your US major system is very silly. The British undergraduate system is far better. Just saying.


Can you explain? Just saying that it's better doesn't really cut it! I want to know _why_ it's better. :tongue:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> Can you explain? Just saying that it's better doesn't really cut it! I want to know _why_ it's better. :tongue:


 I don't understand the benefits of the minor/major system. Here in the UK you have Single Honours Undergraduate degrees which are just about one subject offered by the University (I do four modules each year), or Dual Honours which will be something like a 50/50 or a 75/25 split for people who want to study two topics, but they're often related -- Politics with Economics BSC for instance. I don't see the point in wasting time forcing people to study things that will have no use for them. I wouldn't care to have a "minor" degree unrelated to my main degree, but then again I don't study an ordinary BA or BSC.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I don't understand the benefits of the minor/major system. Here in the UK you have Single Honours Undergraduate degrees which are just about one subject offered by the University (I do four modules each year), or Dual Honours which will be something like a 50/50 or a 75/25 split for people who want to study two topics, but they're often related -- Politics with Economics BSC for instance. I don't see the point in wasting time forcing people to study things that will have no use for them. I wouldn't care to have a "minor" degree unrelated to my main degree, but then again I don't study an ordinary BA or BSC.


Ah, I work at a college that doesn't have the minor system. We strictly have a one major or dual major system... But what sucks with us is if you dual major I think your diploma only reflects one of the studies... So I've never understood why anyone would dual major here. 

However, the degree I'm going for (at a different university) is two areas that I'm interested in Sociology and Criminal Justice, and I believe I'll end up with two diplomas, not just the one. I was told I could minor if I wanted to, but didn't have to if I wasn't interested. From my understanding... A lot of people do the major and minor to help them find a career in the future. Since our economy is in the crapper every little bit helps over here.


----------



## saflobatonet (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm, well I live in California, and the education system here is pretty much the polar opposite of wonderful. Hell, it's not even adequate. I've seriously been considering leaving the state, and I'm not even sure I'd stay in America. That's just an expensive a decision, and I'd like to have a direction first.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Figure out your (future) priorities. Look at the most probable consequences of each decision you might make.

When your list is made (can be based on things you like or dislike etc), look into the subjects / programmes and schools you consider worthy.
Then pick a major, preferably in an environment that suits your needs in case this is important to you and possible - then bust your ass off and enjoy all you learn.
Then graduate and try to make the best of it and of yourself.



You can always do additional studies or hobbies in case you have other interests which you wish to pursue.

I'm not a pro since I'm struggling a bit myself, but I think it is important to consider these basic things since you're the one who has to live with the life that you can get to + create for yourself.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

When you choose a major, it doesn't mean you're saying goodbye to all other options. You have your interests now, and you don't have a career in any of them yet. But you still like them. So when you choose your career, you can still have your other interests. Does that make sense?

For example, I'm a psychology major. But I also really like art, computer science, writing, music, and a number of other things. So when I eventually become a researcher, I can still listen to music, draw and write on my own time. Plus, I can incorporate them into my career. I don't think my love for them would cheapen because I've chosen something else.

So for you, just pick a school that you can see yourself being happy about. Don't worry too much about your major or your career at this point (though certainly think about it). You'll find it much more favorable if you really like the college as a whole as opposed to the programs they have because you could end up changing your mind. And when you choose your school, take classes in a wide range of subjects to get a feel for everything. You'll gradually figure it out.

Hopefully that was useful. I think I'm a bit off target :crazy:


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

I like your quote about death thanks


----------

